# invite wording, need inspiration



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

I usually can come up with a fun little ditty for the invites, but this year nothing is coming to me or it is too cutesy. Anyone care to share last years poems or invite wording, I could sure use some inspiration. I am starting to feel the crunch. 

thanks~


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

This is our first yr to do a party so I've had lots of fun. I'm not nearly as talented as the rest on here but they are great for inspriation.
Here was mine:

As the cornstalks rustle 
on 350 south
the ghosts and goblins drool 
at the mouth
they're lurking in and out
of every room 
to fool the spirits
wear a costume
awards will be given
in categories these:
scariest, funniest, most original,
and couples if you please.
Return the card by 
date indicated
so we can save you a
seat to be sedated
the hour of six is the
time of your fate
come haunt with us
on October 28


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

mz skulls,
Very nice. I have never enclosed Rsvp cards, I guess I am too cheap. Did you print them on a special type of paper?


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Just plain old white card stock . Printed them out two to a page and then just cut them out . I did get my coworkers in on it at breaks. Give them some scissors and away they went.


----------



## DawnOfTheDead (Oct 13, 2005)

I just sent an evite this year. I had a "The Shining" theme. The name of the event was "THE SHINdig" and it the hosts were, "Tony says, 'our names spelled backwards.'

And inside, I wrote "All work and no play makes John (my hubby's name) a dull boy. So we're having a Halloween party, and you're invited. "Join Us."

We are also going to serve REDRUM punch. I love the shining.


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

DawnOfTheDead, 
I love your idea. "The Shining" is my favorite. Someone "took off" with my tape. (yea, I'm showing my age with that) That is a great idea. Love it !!


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

themrs -

We did a "magical" theme 2 years ago. Used the Font "cauldron" in blood red on parchment with pictures of pentagrams, etc. Burned the edges of the paper, rolled and sealed with wax. Mailed in tubes I got at the post office. This was the wording on the invite:

Fires will burn and cauldrons will bubble
and nary shall we find a muggle.
Only those of magickal rites
will enter the doors this All Hallow’s Night!

All those of a magickal mind;
Witches, devils, faery kind,
Warlocks, and dealers in sorcery’s trade –
Come All Hallow’d Eve in Masquerade!

Find your way by pumpkin light,
With Jack O’Lanterns burning bright!
Bring your own unique design,
Gather the votes and win a prize! 

(Date, time & RSVP were the last lines)


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

Saiynprincess-
Wow that is great! I really like how you stared it, can I use your first sentence in my invites? I tried to find the poem from my invites last year, but must have saved it under something stupid that I cannot remember.


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

themrs,

You're welcome to use any and all of it. The first line, however, is not truly mine - it's a derivation of a Shakespeare line from MacBeth. But enjoy.

Also, In 2003 we did a "gothic" themed party, and I used a few stanzas from Something Wicked This Way Comes (Remember the commercials for the Lexus that year? Same theme)- then added some of my own things to it. I don't know if it's what you're looking for, but I got ALOT of compliments on the invites that year. It went like this:

Ill winds mark its fearsome flight,
and autumn branches creak with fright.
The landscape turns to ashen crumbs,
when something wicked this way comes.

Crystal water turns to dark,
where e'er its presence leaves its mark,
and boiling currents pound like drums,
when something wicked this way comes. 

A presence dark invades the fair,
and gives the horses ample scare,
for chaos reigns and panic numbs,
when something wicked this way comes. 

Fires burn with an eerie glow,
Something stirs from deep below,
and by the pricking of my thumbs,
a Gothic Gathering this way comes


----------



## themrs (Oct 30, 2003)

Saiynprincess
Wow that is great. I can see why you got so many compliments. I love how you match your theme with the wording on your invite. This is the first year that we are doing a "theme" and I have not even considered attempting matching the invites to it. This year we are going to do a greek inspired party with me as medusa and hubby a murdered emperior. Our buffet is featuring a large snake (a baked sandwich shaped into a sandwich) I am still doing a bit more research on how else to incorporate the greek theme. So maybe I can still work it into the invites. Thank you so much!


----------



## saiynprincess (Aug 24, 2003)

Thank you for your kind words. I just LOVE doing the invites every year. I usually try to find something theme-oriented that most people will recognize, and then "tweak" it a little. It gives everyone the idea of the theme and then they know what type of costume to wear.

Your greek theme sounds AWESOME! Someone HAS to come as Oedipus Rex, with his eyes "torn out"....that would be too cool!!


----------

